
Hardware is now effectively free - dgudkov
http://bi-review.blogspot.com/2019/01/hardware-is-now-effectively-free.html
======
mimixco
It's not free if you have to buy it! It's just packaged differently to the end
user. "Free" hardware used to supply you with Google and FB is paid for by
selling your data. Cloud services that businesses subscribe to have the
hardware costs built into the subscription fees.

Stop by a Fry's Electronics and see how much "free" hardware they have, lol!

------
wahern
Cloud hardware is _expensive_. What's changed is that virtualization has
permitted selling computational power in units less than the physical CPU.

This in turn has driven greater price discrimination which leads to more
efficient consumption, which is why in the era of "free" hardware Intel is
raking in more cash than anyone ever thought possible.

------
gaspoweredcat
its not free, you just dont own it anymore you lease it essentially, if
anything its kind of a negative as like renting a house over having it on a
mortgage youre not left with something with resale value at the end, however
you are also not responsible for the cost of upkeep so i guess it offsets

------
sfcguyus
Short story: Interest rates are near 0.

